# You Can Now Hail a Self-Driving Lyft in This U.S. City



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

http://fortune.com/2017/12/07/lyft-nutonomy-boston-autonomous-cars/


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

With drivers as well. Aka more useless bs propaganda


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> With drivers as well. Aka more useless bs propaganda


I know it hasn't sunk in yet, but SDCs are real and are on the road with no drivers. They have been for over a year.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I know it hasn't sunk in yet, but SDCs are real and are on the road with no drivers. They have been for over a year.


I love how you conveniently leave out the part where they are limited to 5 mph on a specific track or area. Did you know seatac airport has had automous trains for decades?! Omg wow! I'm secretly envious of you ramz. Must be nice to be wowed by propaganda and nonsense. The world must seem so magical to you


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> I love how you conveniently leave out the part where they are limited to 5 mph on a specific track or area. Did you know seatac airport has had automous trains for decades?! Omg wow! I'm secretly envious of you ramz. Must be nice to be wowed by propaganda and nonsense. The world must seem so magical to you


I left nothing out, you just don't understand what self-driving means. And no, they are not limited to 5mph nor do they NEED to be limited to a specific route. That was a choice to placate paranoids like yourself, not a limit of that technology, even in its infancy.

A self driving rail system is meaningless. They could do those in the 50's.

But let me up your understanding of where we are:

Waymo is at level 4 and beat almost all expectations. No driver, on live roads, carrying real passengers. I've been telling you for a year the race to eliminate your job was accelerating and not failing as you constantly predicted.

As I've said to you, many times, this is the end game of the evolution of A to B self driving. As of October 2017, it's here. Now it will grow.

You were wrong. That doesn't make you a bad person. Lying about it does.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol I still honestly can't tell if you believe your own bullshit or you intentionally misrepresented the facts to try to strengthen your weak argument. At first I thought it was the latter but I'm beginning to think you really can't comprehend how things really are. 

Let me ask you, do you think the Russians interfered with the election somehow ? Let's try to figure out your ability or more likely inability to understand reality versus propaganda


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Lol I still honestly can't tell if you believe your own bullshit or you intentionally misrepresented the facts to try to strengthen your weak argument. At first I thought it was the latter but I'm beginning to think you really can't comprehend how things really are.
> 
> Let me ask you, do you think the Russians interfered with the election somehow ? Let's try to figure out your ability or more likely inability to understand reality versus propaganda


Propaganda: Self driving cars will never happen or will take decades.

Reality: They have been on roads worldwide for over a year and a half and a fleet is now live on US soil. Zero caused crashes, injuries, or deaths.

Reality: We told you this was coming.

We told you this was coming.

We told you.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

worldwide eh? How are they doing in shanghai, Moscow, Seattle, NYC, France, and Toronto?

Jesus Christ have you been checked for dementia? Is it even safe for you to be a boober driver?


Anyway thx for the answer. You truly are so ill as to be unable to distinguish between press releases and reality.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> worldwide eh? How are they doing in shanghai, Moscow, Seattle, NYC, France, and Toronto?
> 
> Jesus Christ have you been checked for dementia? Is it even safe for you to be a boober driver?
> 
> Anyway thx for the answer. You truly are so ill as to be unable to distinguish between press releases and reality.


Have you blacked out that SDCs are now a reality? Years or decades ahead of nay-sayer predictions?

Press release: SDCs are a reality.

Reality: SDCs are a reality.

Asshurt idiots: You just don't understand... but, but, but... what about in solar eclipses?!?!? Can they handle tornadoes during a solar eclipse on a dirt road in a snowstorm?!?!?!

Be sure to keep me appraised of your gangs of roving former Uber drivers that shut them down. I would like to document the futility and failure.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Biased article.

_"Unlike participants in Uber's Phoenix trials, Bostonian rideshare passengers should not expect their Lyft cars to be completely driverless just yet."_

What is "completely driverless"? Either a car has a driver or it does not. It's like being "partially pregnant". It's an either/or. These are cars with drivers. Not "partially driverless" or "partially drivered" or any other such nonsense.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Biased article.
> 
> _"Unlike participants in Uber's Phoenix trials, Bostonian rideshare passengers should not expect their Lyft cars to be completely driverless just yet."_
> 
> What is "completely driverless"? Either a car has a driver or it does not. It's like being "partially pregnant". It's an either/or. These are cars with drivers. Not "partially driverless" or "partially drivered" or any other such nonsense.


 Here you have a fragment from the interview Recode had with LYFT director of product Taggart Mathiessen in August 2017.










They want a self driving car with an individual inside, but that won't do any driving..... like that makes any sense whatsoever!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Have you blacked out that SDCs are now a reality? Years or decades ahead of nay-sayer predictions?
> 
> Press release: SDCs are a reality.
> 
> ...


 So they're not in any of those cities ? Didn't think so. Oh ramz, the master of the dodge.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Here you have a fragment from the interview Recode had with LYFT director of product Taggart Mathiessen in August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? You're not quick enough to realize Lyft is simply giving drivers a reach-around by saying: please don't quit, we maybe possibly might need you to help someone get out of a car one day.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Seriously? You're not quick enough to realize Lyft is simply giving drivers a reach-around by saying: please don't quit, we maybe possibly might need you to help someone get out of a car one day.


Actually Lyft is telling idiots how these PINK guys are real


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Here you have a fragment from the interview Recode had with LYFT director of product Taggart Mathiessen in August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes a lot of sense. Humans make poor drivers but good attendants.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> It makes a lot of sense. Humans make poor drivers but good attendants.


I know self driving technology idiots will flip flop their narrative to adjust to their very questionable logic, but this is the *biggest stupidity ever*. The main reason self driving cars developers promise cheap transportation, is that "SDC'c will eliminate the driver from the car". By eliminating the driver they promise to eliminate the THIRD party person from the car, that eventually needs to *be payed by the passengers*, in order to* provide the service for them*. That driver is not only a simple driver. He/she is also an attendant, if that service is needed.

What this Lyft imbecile is saying, is that the passengers will continue, in a form or another, to pay for a person that will stay in the car for them, a creepy witness to their trip, if no service is required whatsoever.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> I know self driving technology idiots will flip flop their narrative to adjust to their very questionable logic, but this is the *biggest stupidity ever*. The main reason self driving cars developers promise cheap transportation, is that "SDC'c will eliminate the driver from the car". By eliminating the driver they promise to eliminate the THIRD party person from the car, that eventually needs to *be payed by the passengers*, in order to* provide the service for them*. That driver is not only a simple driver. He/she is also an attendant, if that service is needed.
> 
> What this Lyft imbecile is saying, is that the passengers will continue, in a form or another, to pay for a person that will stay in the car for them, a creepy witness to their trip, if no service is required whatsoever.


God you're obtuse.

Yes, removing the driver will make the vast majority of TNC services cheaper and all of them safer safer. Obviously.

However, should you need additional services beyond A to B, like an attendant, you will still be able to get them, but the fare will reflect that.

Be heartened though that this service won't require you to take the safety risks a human driver would bring. Also, you may still have a future as a part time attendant.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> However, should you need additional services beyond A to B, like an attendant, you will still be able to get them, but the fare will reflect that.


You don't even realize how ridiculous this is, and coming from you shows your level of understanding of the service in general. You see how they are clearly stating that a person will be in that car no matter what, in case there are additional services they need to provide. Obviously, if the pax doesn't need any, that additional "attendant" becomes a creepy witness to the trip, while the vast majority of the pax want a certain level of privacy or simply a quiet ride.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Have you blacked out that SDCs are now a reality? Years or decades ahead of nay-sayer predictions?
> 
> Press release: SDCs are a reality.
> 
> ...


Segways are a "reality" also. Have been for 15+ years. But no one really uses them.

When you say SDCs are a "reality" you're implying that they are well on their way to eclipsing what Uber/Lyft is currently.

If 15 years from now they're in pretty much the same boat as the Segway then your implications are invalid.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> You don't even realize how ridiculous this is, and coming from you shows your level of understanding of the service in general. You see how they are clearly stating that a person will be in that car no matter what, in case there are additional services they need to provide. Obviously, if the pax doesn't need any, that additional "attendant" becomes a creepy witness to the trip, while the vast majority of the pax want a certain level of privacy or simply a quiet ride.


LOL! No.

Do you really need for me to explain the term "additional services."

No one anywhere is saying every SDC will have an attendant riding along. It will be an "additional service."

Additional: In addition to.

Waymo launched well ahead of schedule. It's over. SDC point A to B rides are a reality. Move on.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Waymo launched well ahead of schedule. It's over. SDC point A to B rides are a reality. Move on.


lol you forgot "in tiny geofenced areas with huge well-marked lanes, a small population, and perfect weather."

still not seeing any SDC's in seattle bruh.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Segways are a "reality" also. Have been for 15+ years. But no one really uses them.
> 
> When you say SDCs are a "reality" you're implying that they are well on their way to eclipsing what Uber/Lyft is currently.
> 
> If 15 years from now they're in pretty much the same boat as the Segway then your implications are invalid.


I imply nothing other than they are already here, ahead of schedule, and many many more are coming.

Of course it could flop. They won't because that isn't rational, but anything's possible. I wouldn't bet on it and ignore the changes that are coming to the Uber driver world.



heynow321 said:


> lol you forgot "in tiny geofenced areas with huge well-marked lanes, a small population, and perfect weather."
> 
> still not seeing any SDC's in seattle bruh.


Did you expect them to open in Boston in a blizzard?

I didn't.

They are following the predicted path but well ahead of schedule.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I imply nothing other than they are already here, ahead of schedule, and many many more are coming.
> 
> Of course it could flop. They won't because that isn't rational, but anything's possible. I wouldn't bet on it and ignore the changes that are coming to the Uber driver world.
> 
> ...


lol so what's the schedule for boston? 5 more months?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> LOL! No.
> 
> Do you really need for me to explain the term "additional services."
> 
> ...


Here you have a fragment from the interview Recode had with LYFT director of product Taggart Mathiessen in August 2017. Do you think is legit and Mathiessen is in a official capacity to comment on LYFT programs?









There is NO intention of removing "the driver" from the car, because they either will provide a service, makes sure the car stays clean, watch "the aspect" of maintenance or take care of "the aspect" of fleet management.

I cannot let go on this bud, because I am worried about you! Seriously. I can understand you had a tough year and asked Santa for a joint and after you smoked it, you start seeing rainbows and a LYFT baby Jesus whispering "additional services".... "additional services".... but seriously, do you think asking you for a source for your fantasies could be too much for a successful sprinkler boy you are?

And hey.... STOP SMOKING WHAT YOU'RE SMOKING!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Here you have a fragment from the interview Recode had with LYFT director of product Taggart Mathiessen in August 2017. Do you think is legit and Mathiessen is in a official capacity to comment on LYFT programs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We realize reading comprehension isn't your strong suit. At no point did he state or even insinuate a human would be in each vehicle. That's just another of your imaginings.

Source? Source for what? A definition of additional services?

Additional = in addition to


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> We realize reading comprehension isn't your strong suit. At no point did he state or even insinuate a human would be in each vehicle. That's just another of your imaginings.
> 
> Source? Source for what? A definition of additional services?
> 
> Additional = in addition to


At what point is he saying they are REMOVING "drivers" from the cars, because at this point in time, having a driver in the car is the obvious not the exception.



RamzFanz said:


> No one anywhere is saying every SDC will have an attendant riding along.


So, where are they saying they will remove the drivers for your phantasmagorically "Additional Services"?


----------

